# Future Hall Of Famers?



## Scout200 (Dec 21, 2010)

What current fighters are going to be future Hall of Famers?

IMO,  I think that BJ Penn, GSP, Anderson Silva and Rampage will be..

Any  others?


----------



## Journeyman (Dec 22, 2010)

I think Cain Velasquez will be the most dominant heavyweight the UFC has ever had and that he'll end up in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 22, 2010)

no love for Fedor?


----------



## Omar B (Dec 22, 2010)

Of course you gotta have Anderson Silva, but I would throw in GSP too.


----------



## Journeyman (Dec 22, 2010)

I assumed the OP was talking about the UFC Hall of Fame.  If you're talking about some kind of general MMA hall of fame, Fedor is already in there, IMHO.


----------

